

Silent Circle follows Lavabit, shuts down email service - trauco
https://silentcircle.wordpress.com/2013/08/09/to-our-customers/

======
e3pi
This may alert FISA court interdiction. Shutting down a potential `compromised
secure' channel frustrates total information awareness and the boundless
informant.

